# Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 17X Update 3



## Akrueger100 (8 Juni 2015)

​


----------



## Devilfish (8 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 1X*

So eine Schweinerei


----------



## Knödelschubser (8 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 1X*

Interessantes Blatt, würds kaufen wenn ich lesen könnte...


----------



## vivodus (8 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 1X*

Die Tante tut alles, um im Gespräch zu bleiben. Aber sie ist eher nichtssagend.


----------



## dörty (9 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 1X*


Ich finde es witzig.
:thx:


----------



## Voyeurfriend (9 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 1X*

Miley ist ein kleines Ferkel! Und mir gefällt das!


----------



## Celebbo (9 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 1X*



vivodus schrieb:


> Die Tante tut alles, um im Gespräch zu bleiben. Aber sie ist eher nichtssagend.


Ähm ja... ist das nicht der normale Verlauf der Dinge?


----------



## krawutz (9 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 1X*

Durch das Schwein sinkt der Anteil der nackten Haut im Bild. Dafür steigt aber der IQ der Gesamtkomposition erheblich.


----------



## CukeSpookem (9 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 1X*

Die blanke Panik, das arme Schwein !......


----------



## DRAGO (9 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 1X*



krawutz schrieb:


> Durch das Schwein sinkt der Anteil der nackten Haut im Bild. Dafür steigt aber der IQ der Gesamtkomposition erheblich.



Ich denke durch ihren erhöhten Alkohol und Drogenkonsum nach der Trennung von Liam Hemsworth, haben andere die Kontrolle über ihre Auftritte und Aufträge übernommen.
Und diese benutzen sie in jeglicher Hinsicht.
Miley kann einem nur leid tun und man kann nur hoffen das sie sich wieder eines besseren besinnt.


----------



## pectoris (9 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 1X*

das schwein ist schöner anzuschaun...


----------



## 123blaugrün (9 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 1X*

Da möchte man doch Schwein sein :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 1X*

+8 ​


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 9X Update*

Das arme Schwein

Also nicht Miley


----------



## Punisher (9 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 9X Update*

schöne Bilder


----------



## pectoris (9 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 9X Update*

durch das update von rolli ist mir jetzt völlig klar, dass die kleine einfach nur noch durchgeknallt ist! oder es liegt an mir und ich verstehe die "kunst" dahinter nicht!? kopf99


----------



## saubaermann (10 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 9X Update*

Wie sagte schon Robert Lemke:
Welches Schweinderl hättens denn gern?


----------



## mary jane (10 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 9X Update*

also schön ist anders


----------



## comatron (10 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 9X Update*

Vielleicht sollte man ihr mal sagen, dass sie mehr Spaß hätte, wenn der Eber hinter ihr wäre.


----------



## Akrueger100 (10 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 9X Update*



comatron schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man ihr mal sagen, dass sie mehr Spaß hätte, wenn der Eber hinter ihr wäre.



*Der Eber ist ne Sau du Ferkel*


----------



## Devilfish (10 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 9X Update*



Akrueger100 schrieb:


> *Der Eber ist ne Sau du Ferkel*



Da hat sie ja nochmal Schwein gehabt...


----------



## tinymama21 (11 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 9X Update*

Ugh she has tattoos everywhere and she does not shave under her arms. Gross!!


----------



## krawutz (11 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 9X Update*



Akrueger100 schrieb:


> *Der Eber ist ne Sau du Ferkel*



Macht nix, Lesben werden sowieso immer gleichgestellter.


----------



## Celebbo (11 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 9X Update*



pectoris schrieb:


> durch das update von rolli ist mir jetzt völlig klar, dass die kleine einfach nur noch durchgeknallt ist!


Woran machst Du das fest?


----------



## G3GTSp (13 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 9X Update*

tolle bilder von sexy Miley


----------



## Joje (13 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 9X Update*

Danke für das Schweinchen :WOW:


----------



## Sachse (13 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 9X Update*

das dazugehörige Interview war spitzenmäßig zu lesen, aber das interessiert ja hier eh keinen 
Miley scheint nicht ganz so irre zu sein, wie alle glauben wollen

P.S. da es soviele Antworten gibt, bleibt der Thread zusammen, bitte immer Shoot ohne Text seperat posten. Danke


----------



## katzen3 (14 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 9X Update*

danke für die tollen bilder


----------



## MtotheG (14 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 9X Update*

Danke für Miley


----------



## Xell86 (16 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 9X Update*

Miley war mal so eine hübsche Frau. Aber irgendwas macht sie, dass sie mir immer weniger gefällt.
Und diese Achselhaare gehen gar nicht


----------



## aguckä (19 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 9X Update*

durchgeknallt - aber geil !


----------



## legendtina (22 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 9X Update*

I amnot really impressed with this photoshoot, seems like she's trying too hard.


----------



## pleco (22 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 9X Update*

thx für miley


----------



## supersarah089 (29 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 9X Update*

Thank you for the photos of Miley.


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 9X Update*

+ 7X update​


----------



## Rolli (29 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 16X Update 2*

:thx: dir fürs weitere Update


----------



## Iberer (30 Juni 2015)

*Miley Cyrus - Nude and hairy*


----------



## Punisher (30 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus - Nude and hairy*

ist das jetzt wieder in?? Haare???


----------



## savvas (30 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus - Nude and hairy*

Sehr schön, vielen Dank.


----------



## savvas (30 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus poses nude with her pet pig for Paper Magazine Cover Summer 2015 16X Update 2*

Was heißt hier das arme Schwein, wer würde nicht gerne mit lihm tauschen?


----------



## Mister_Mike (30 Juni 2015)

*AW: Miley Cyrus - Nude and hairy*

dachte haare wären out..............


----------



## tinymama21 (1 Juli 2015)

Is it just me or is she not the my gross human on this earth!


----------



## Hormoflor (3 Juli 2015)

DANKE für die Bilder ... mal wieder was neues von m.c.


----------



## FreshPrince (9 Aug. 2015)

armes mädel


----------



## Q_Q (9 Aug. 2015)

Das Schwein ist nett. Die Frau wird immer unattraktiver...


----------



## lisd (9 Aug. 2015)

I love Miley


----------



## Geldsammler (9 Aug. 2015)

Super Updates, vielen Dank!


----------



## kienzer (20 Aug. 2015)

schöne kleine titties


----------



## tk84 (20 Aug. 2015)

miley cyrus!!!!!!


----------



## Smurf4k (21 Aug. 2015)

Herzlichen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## katrin_welde (5 Sep. 2015)

Also ich finde die Bilder eigentlich richtig schön. Vielen Dank an die Poster dafür!!!


----------



## kane1998 (14 Sep. 2015)

jemanden liebt, ihren Körper zu zeigen.


----------



## gfpmatrix (14 Sep. 2015)

:thx: für Miley, mal schauen wie sie das noch toppen möchte


----------



## Xemnas26 (17 Sep. 2015)

LACH war ja klar


----------



## Noonius (18 Sep. 2015)

weird but thanks


----------



## SirUseless (25 Sep. 2015)

nen leichten knall hat die ja schon ;D


----------

